# Sticky  Great Online Source For Tow Weights Calculation



## dougdogs

This is the most comprehensive and easily explained (pictures!) chart for calculating axle and tire weights I have ever seen.

I downloaded the .pdf, and I suggest everyone else do the same!

Maybe this should be pinned somewhere?? the folks at Bridgestone and RVSEF made a nice 6 page document

How to weigh your RV and tow vehicle


----------



## Kyoutbacker

Thanks ! Looks Useful.


----------



## vdub

Yeap! Weight is a big dot deal. You would be amazed at how many obviously overweight vehicles we see on the road and in the parks. Also, amazing how many rigs we see going down the road way to fast.


----------



## rms0726ea

Great link, thanks for posting.....


----------



## camping479

Pinned, good info.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon

Very good. Thanks.


----------



## Burnzy

Excellent Link!!! This actually answered my questions about how to use the scales to determne the weight of my TV and TT.


----------



## wildman800

dougdogs said:


> This is the most comprehensive and easily explained (pictures!) chart for calculating axle and tire weights I have ever seen.
> 
> I downloaded the .pdf, and I suggest everyone else do the same!
> 
> Maybe this should be pinned somewhere?? the folks at Bridgestone and RVSEF made a nice 6 page document
> 
> How to weigh your RV and tow vehicle


Thank you very much for posting this link. This will help me resolve many questions about the maximum towing weight of my TV. Another part of the research that I am doing BEFORE I buy!!


----------



## cdn campers

that firestone sight had some good info ,i thought that weighing half axles is alittle bit of overkill. having scaled thousands of loads inever did this ever . note alot of platform scales are raised so it would not be possible anyways. ps. talk with the scale master and figure out when wud be a good time to do this. as you dont want to be causing a major delay for the over the road drivers. another weight can be aquired that was not on there site.is to weigh the tt on the plat form with no tow vehicle , and then again with the axles on the platform and hitch off the plat form(uncoupled from tow vech) and finally tt axles not on the platform and with jack lowered onto platform uncoupled and tow vech off platform. this will give you your tongue weight. note. the first weigh is always the pricey one 10-15 dollars. reweighs are usually free or some times $1.00 . then when your done all your weighing keep your weight slips as nowyou have a legal record of your weights. i wud use the cat scales , flying j or truckstops of america. happy weighing. doug


----------

